# Die Hard 4 ? casting



## Velvar (16 Avril 2007)

salut a tous,

je m'adresse pas forcement aux fans de cin&#233;ma mais je viens de voir la bande annonce de Die Hard 4 (aaahh... !! comme j'ai hate de le voir !!) et il me semble que l'un des acteurs dans la bande annonce ressemble fortement au jeune acteur qui joue "un mac" dans les pubs Apple "Mac vs PC" 

http://www.allocine.fr/video/player_gen_cmedia=18727102&cfilm=50575&hd=1.html

regardez par vous meme ! c'est le premier visage qu'on voit pendant la bande annonce, puis on le revoit par la suite !


----------



## laurentvisual (16 Avril 2007)

En effet, c'est lui. Va-t'il sauver le monde pris en otage par Windows?...


----------



## Patamach (16 Avril 2007)

Rrroonnnnn
ZZZZZ
rrrooooon
ZZZZZZ
rrooonnnnn
ZZZZZ


----------



## arcank (17 Avril 2007)

Bonne nuit 

Et sinon, j'ai h&#226;te moi aussi pour Die Hard 4 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Avril 2007)

*32 morts dans un lycée aux États Unis*
Enfin du bon cinéma d'action !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

Die Hard 4
Rambo 4
Rocky 6

Ils ont la pèche les papys de l'autre côté de l'atlantique, on dirait.

Allez, encore 20 ans et ça deviendra Bave hard (dans la soupe) 12...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Avril 2007)

*Tu as oublié*
Police Academy




:hein:


----------



## Bassman (17 Avril 2007)

Et la femme de Rocky aussi : Alienne !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4238898 a dit:
			
		

> Et la femme de Rocky aussi : Alienne !


Dans Rocky 6, elle est morte.
C'est Prédator qui l'a tué (aaaaaaah "Alien vs Prédator" - les connaisseurs se pâment avec moi)




Non, j'ai surtout oublié Terminator.
Ils sont cons ces mecs du futur, ils envoient des terminator avec de la couperose, de l'arthrite et la peau qui pend...
Horrible !


----------



## pascalformac (17 Avril 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *32 morts dans un lyc&#233;e aux &#201;tats Unis*
> Enfin du bon cin&#233;ma d'action !


D'ailleurs il y a d&#233;j&#224; des projets dessus
Elephant 2 
et bowling for columbine 2


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Avril 2007)

J'ai peur :affraid: 




Combien de temps MacGé pourra tenir


----------



## supermoquette (17 Avril 2007)

Depuis que Willis est mort dans Armageddon ce forum c'est plus pareil.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

Mais nooooonnnnn, c'est le réchauffement climatique le méchant !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

'tain, comment qu'y va lui faire bouffer sa couche d'ozone au réchauffement climatique Bruce Willis !!!


----------



## PawBroon (17 Avril 2007)

Le type de la pub Get a *MAC *et John *MAC *Lane.
C'est Steve jobs qui doit être content.


----------



## rezba (17 Avril 2007)

Tu m'en diras tant.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Tu m'en diras tant.


ras tant.


----------



## Bassman (17 Avril 2007)

Non Ed. "Tant" tout court.

C'est du futur que le chauve Rezba il a utilisé


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

PawBroon a dit:


> Le type de la pub Get a *MAC *et John *MAC *Lane.
> C'est Steve jobs qui doit être content.



Ouais - et il mange des Mac-Cain pour avoir la frite !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Tu m'en diras tant.


'tain rezb' 5 mots !
Même moi j'ai fais mieux - c'est qui la feignasse sur s'coup-çi ?

C'est le sujet qui ne t'interresse pas ou quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> 'tain rezb' 5 mots !
> Même moi j'ai fais mieux - c'est qui la feignasse sur s'coup-çi ?
> 
> C'est le sujet qui ne t'interresse pas ou quoi ?


Ça n'est pas un sujet, c'est une mauvaise action.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> &#199;a n'est pas un sujet, c'est une mauvaise action.



Tiens, &#231;a me fait penser, c'est qui ton Lucifer, ta part d'ombre, ton n&#233;gatif ?
Tout Dieu qui se respecte en a une normalement, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tiens, &#231;a me fait penser, c'est qui ton Lucifer, ta part d'ombre, ton n&#233;gatif ?
> Tout Dieu qui se respecte en a une normalement, non ?


N'importe quel imb&#233;cile qui pense qu'il a raison de penser ce qu'il pense. En bon cr&#233;tin qu'il est.


----------



## Amok (17 Avril 2007)

Ce sujet vient de gagner quelques heures de répit....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ce sujet vient de gagner quelques heures de répit....


Après ça, il y aura encore des couillons pour dire que je ne fais pas de miracles !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Après ça, il y aura encore des couillons pour dire que je ne fais pas de miracles !



Not' petite Bernadette Scoubidou à nous qu'on a... :love:


----------



## rezba (18 Avril 2007)

'Tain, personne ne regarde ce sujet depuis 10 heures, et faut que l'aut' morpion corse vienne me bouffer ma r&#233;plique juste avant que je ne la poste.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> ... et faut que l'aut' *morpion* corse vienne me bouffer ma réplique juste avant que je ne la poste.



Tu sais très bien que quand c'est la gauche qui te gratte, c'est que je ne suis pas très loin...


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Après ça, il y aura encore des couillons pour dire que je ne fais pas de miracles !



_ce qui est con, c'est que tu ne fais des miracles qu'une seule fois sur une personne  pour nous ça a marché (merci d'ailleurs*) mais si tu pouvais enlever le miracle fait sur Amok pour débloquer le dos de notre Foguenne, ça serait sympa

Amok, il en plus besoin lui de toute façon, est-il encore vraiment vivant ? 

*jeu de mots 
_


----------



## Amok (18 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4240026 a dit:
			
		

> _si tu pouvais enlever le miracle fait sur Amok pour débloquer le dos de notre Foguenne, ça serait sympa
> 
> Amok, il en plus besoin lui de toute façon, est-il encore vraiment vivant ?
> 
> ...



Ah ? Il y a eu un miracle sur ma personne ?! Et lequel, je vous prie ??? :mouais:


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2007)

_le d&#233;ambulateur ! 

bon, ok, je sors ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4240040 a dit:
			
		

> _le déambulateur ! _


_
Non. Juste des pneus neufs. :love:_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> N'importe quel imbécile qui pense qu'il a raison de penser ce qu'il pense. En bon crétin qu'il est.


Ouais, mais c'est comme le problème des crocodiles.
Si je sais que j'ai tort de penser ce que je pense, alors j'ai raison de le penser.
Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, mais c'est comme le problème des crocodiles.
> Si je sais que j'ai tort de penser ce que je pense, alors j'ai raison de le penser.
> Non ?


Oui. Mais ceux dont je parle ne pensent pas avoir tort de penser ce qu'ils pensent. Et pire : ils pensent avoir raison.


----------



## tirhum (18 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Oui. Mais ceux dont je parle ne pensent pas avoir tort de penser ce qu'ils pensent. Et pire : ils pensent avoir raison.


Ah !...
Donc en r&#233;sum&#233;; ils savent que nous savons qu'ils savent que nous savons ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah !...
> Donc en résumé; ils savent que nous savons qu'ils savent que nous savons ?!...


Non.


----------



## tirhum (18 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Non.


C'est bien ce que je... pensais...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

Ah ça, nous l'savons
_Ah nous l'savons de toilette !_









(Bobby Lapointe, incultes, pas le blork)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> N'importe quel imb&#233;cile qui pense qu'il a raison de penser ce qu'il pense. En bon cr&#233;tin qu'il est.


Salaud ! Moi qui croyais que tu m'aimais !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Oui. Mais ceux dont je parle ne pensent pas avoir tort de penser ce qu'ils pensent. Et pire : ils pensent avoir raison.



je ne suis pas concerné, je ne pense pas... jamais...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4240255 a dit:
			
		

> Salaud ! Moi qui croyais que tu m'aimais !


Viens,
découvrez toi et lui, les plaisirs démodés
comme si sur MacGé, il n'y avaient que vous
postant les yeux mis clos,
sabrant nos conneries.

Postez, joue contre joue,
postez,
joue contre joue...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4240255 a dit:
			
		

> Salaud ! Moi qui croyais que tu m'aimais !


Oui, mais toi c'est pour mes p&#234;ch&#233;s que je t'aime. :love:

P.S. : Moi aussi je suis la fange des forums ? 

P.S. 2 : Quelle jalouse, ce Ponk ! Presque _plus pire_ que le loup !


----------



## Amok (18 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Viens,
> découvrez toi et lui, les plaisirs démodés
> comme si sur MacGé, il n'y avaient que vous
> postant les yeux mis clos,
> ...



Il y a un petit côté Loustic chez ce Ponk Là...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

Loustic produit ses propres vers,
j'attends d'&#234;tre mort pour nourrir les miens
pillant ceux des autres en attendant.


_Die hard !_





_(Et puis, moi, je suis jeune et beau)_


----------



## Bassman (18 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> _(Et puis, moi, je suis jeune et beau)_



C'est pas très gentil pour Amok et Bobby ça L'un est vieux et l'autre est moche !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4240337 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas très gentil pour Amok et Bobby ça L'un est vieux et l'autre est moche !


Toi,
tu m'as l'air un peu trop satisfait de penser c'que tu penses, fais gaffe, Doc va te traiter de crétin !

Question : 
Parmis les arguments suivants, combien suffisent à pressentir la fermeture d'un fil :
A - Amok est vieux.
B - PATOCHMAN est corse
C - bobby est laid/orange/pustuleux
D - Ed est un vendu
E - rezba est chauve


----------



## Bassman (18 Avril 2007)

R&#233;ponse : A, B, C, D et E


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Toi,
> tu m'as l'air un peu trop satisfait de penser c'que tu penses, fais gaffe, Doc va te traiter de crétin !
> 
> Question :
> ...



F - Ponk se met à entonner des chansons étranges (ce n'est pas un argument, mais un fait, mais ça a le même effet)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> F - Ponk se met à entonner des chansons étranges (ce n'est pas un argument, mais un fait, mais ça a le même effet)


Argh

_killing me hardly with my songs._




G - CouleurSud dit un truc / c'est pas forcément plus compréhensible que quand c'est rezba, mais au moins c'est plus court.

Et toc !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> D - Ed est un vendu



Pas cher en plus.


----------



## Nephou (18 Avril 2007)

on peut essayer autre chose  gniark gniark gniark


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> on peut essayer autre chose  gniark gniark gniark



Veux tu dire une autre carotte ? un autre motivation ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Avril 2007)

*ce qui est étrange*
c'est que ce fil a plus de deux jours et qu'il est toujours ouvert.







 
:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *ce qui est étrange*
> c'est que ce fil a plus de deux jours et qu'il est toujours ouvert.
> 
> 
> ...


*Tu remontes toujours*
les sujets les plus remarquables.

C'est rassurant de voir que certaines choses ne changeront jamais.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Avril 2007)

D'un autre côté, regarde : 
Tirhum remonte l'autre jour un formidable fil de votre Bobby, plein d'humour et tout, toi t'es venu gueuler dedans, et un méchant modo l'a fermé. 

Si c'est pour arriver à ça autant remonter les fils poucrates.


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Avril 2007)

Y' pas de méchants modos que des méchants posteurs


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233; mon ami. Il y a au moins un m&#233;chant modo  Demande leur !


----------



## tirhum (22 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4243854 a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;sol&#233; mon ami. Il y a au moins un m&#233;chant modo  Demande leur !


N'importe quoi !...  




P.S : En fait, si !.....


----------



## Nephou (22 Avril 2007)

T&#8217;ention : tendez l&#8217;oreille&#8230;

&#171;  Plouf !glou, glou, glou, glou&#8230; &#187;

merci de votre attention

_bisous by Nephou_


----------



## Nephou (22 Avril 2007)

j&#8217;en ai profit&#233; pour lever les bannissements du sujet&#8230; Ed, si tu me lis 

_oui je sais c&#8217;est inf&#226;me, gniark, gniark, gniark_


----------

